# 138 picture thread



## 138 (Apr 5, 2007)

3.5" P. lugardi
pre-moult












post-moult 03/18/2007


















1.25" C. gracile







4.5"-5" P. regalis







1" S. arndsti 






1.75" Pamphobeteus sp. "Ecuador South"






3.5" L. violaceopes












midnight snack time..


















3.75" A. seemani pre-moult






3" M. robustum


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 6, 2007)

Great collection, Ts that aren't very common in the pet trade. :clap: 

I may be way wrong on this, but is the S. arndsti and Australian T?


----------



## 138 (Apr 6, 2007)

Novak said:


> Great collection, Ts that aren't very common in the pet trade. :clap:
> 
> I may be way wrong on this, but is the S. arndsti and Australian T?


Thanks!  S. arndsti is from New Guinea i believe.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 6, 2007)

138 said:


> Thanks!  S. arndsti is from New Guinea i believe.


I have no idea why I thought it was from Australia, maybe it's because I want an Australian T really bad. None the less, great collection.


----------



## 138 (Apr 6, 2007)

Novak said:


> I have no idea why I thought it was from Australia, maybe it's because I want an Australian T really bad. None the less, great collection.


Michael Jacobi might still have some Selenocosmia's
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=89848


----------



## 138 (Apr 11, 2007)

S. arndsti moulted last night.


----------



## Ghi Reptiles (Apr 11, 2007)

All beautiful but my favorite is the Ecuador South! :clap:


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Apr 12, 2007)

WOW great collection, P.lugardi is beauty


----------



## 138 (Apr 13, 2007)

1.5" P. ornata


----------



## 138 (Apr 13, 2007)

LukaszWarsaw said:


> WOW great collection, P.lugardi is beauty


thanks.  she's one of my firsts.  and just as fiesty as the day i got her.  LOL!


----------



## 138 (Apr 15, 2007)

2" A. bicegoi


----------



## 138 (Apr 17, 2007)

4" A. seemani post-moult (dark form?)


----------



## 138 (May 3, 2007)

4" Female Pamphobeteus sp. ''platyomma''







1" Tapinauchenius plumipes







3.75" Male P. rufilata #1







4" Male P. rufilata #2


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

Gorgeous Ts! You better find some females for the P.rufilatas!


----------



## 138 (May 3, 2007)

I have 1 she did not want her pic taken at the time..hehehe.


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

138 said:


> I have 1 she did not want her pic taken at the time..hehehe.


Haha, oh shes one of the camera shy types.. back up male huh?


----------



## 138 (May 3, 2007)

Novak said:


> back up male huh?


you know it.


----------



## speedreader (May 3, 2007)

Awesome L. violaceopes!

Gotta say the thread title is a bit misleading though .


----------



## moose35 (May 3, 2007)

great pics awesome t's 
i need to get myself 1 of those L. violaceopes its beautiful
  thanks
     moose


----------



## 138 (May 5, 2007)

2" Selenocomsia [Phlogius] sp. 'Eunice' enclosure


----------



## 138 (May 23, 2007)

6.5" female P. regalis chomping on a 2.5+" triple-hybrid blaberus roach...she dipped it in water first.


----------



## P. Novak (May 23, 2007)

Gorgeous P.regalis, and great picture. I really like the angle of the third one. That roach looks huge as well.


----------



## 138 (May 30, 2007)

2.5" Selenocomsia [Phlogius] sp. 'Eunice' 







random shot...







3" Cyriopagopus sp. 2 'Malaysia'







another pokie...


----------

